# Star Trek



## pcnog11

What Star Trek theme do you like the best? There are so many out there now. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Pugg

Do not shoot me, I haven't seen one of those films, sorry.


----------



## bz3

I haven't seen all the movies, but I'll talk about what I've seen. II was great, III wasn't a waste, Generations was bad, First Contact was very good, and Insurrection was mediocre but worth seeing. I saw the first JJ Abrams movie and it was total garbage - the kind of schlock only a Hollywood ham who isn't even a fan of the franchise could make. Didn't bother with any more of his movies.

As for the TV series, I've only caught reruns here and there of TOS (which I generally enjoy) but I've seen ~80% of TNG, ~90% of DS9, and a handful of episodes of the two later series. TNG is what hooked me and you love it or you don't - I happen to love it most of the time. DS9, on the other hand, is a special series. If it wasn't part of the Star Trek franchise I think it would be just as, and perhaps more, popular. From season 3 or so to the end it's astoundingly good - the best on American TV from 90s IMO along with the first 5 or so season of X-Files. 

Give DS9 a shot even if you don't like the tone or premise of TOS/TNG (both of which are virtually the same show in premise if not tone). If you like binging on good TV drama you won't regret it.


----------



## DeepR

^I pretty much second that but topic starter asked for favorite themes. 
Mine are the motion picture/TNG theme, DS9 theme adn First Contact theme.


----------



## pcnog11

I like TNG and First Contact. However, I find the original series can stand the test of time and have now becomes a classic. Also, Into Darkness, a piece named Sub Prime Directive is very good. The music and the visual in the movie amplified each other during this piece. Good stuff!


----------



## Gordontrek

I confess to being a huge Trekkie. I've seen all the films and own all of them on DVD (except the newest one but it's coming!). I haven't seen every episode of every series, except for TNG and DS9, my two favorite shows. My favorite films are First Contact, The Undiscovered Country, The Wrath of Khan and The Voyage Home.
Since you asked which theme we like best, I'll take the fanfare that accompanies the Jerry Goldsmith-scored films. To hear a really good version of it, check out the final track on the soundtrack to Nemesis. The best soundtrack of the franchise is, without doubt, the very first film, The Motion Picture. That score could claim to be the finest film score ever written. First Contact, Insurrection, The Search for Spock and The Final Frontier also have excellent soundtracks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am not familiar with the themes. Used to watch Star Trek all the time--the first version. Never got into the revised versions. Saw one or two of the first movies. All fascinating but when the original cast was replaced I cast it aside. They were the show, not the stories.


----------



## Antiquarian

My favourite Star Trek theme is probably from ST:TMP (Goldsmith)_ Ilia's Theme_. It's delicate and beautiful.

My favourite Star Trek CD is not even an official one. It's Telarc 's _Symphonic Star Trek_ by Erich Kunzel and the Cincinanti Pops. It has a lot of the good themes and a diverse selection from the films and television series, with that Telarc 1990s sound.


----------



## tdc

Probably the main theme from the first series.


----------



## pcnog11

Antiquarian said:


> My favourite Star Trek theme is probably from ST:TMP (Goldsmith)_ Ilia's Theme_. It's delicate and beautiful.
> 
> My favourite Star Trek CD is not even an official one. It's Telarc 's _Symphonic Star Trek_ by Erich Kunzel and the Cincinanti Pops. It has a lot of the good themes and a diverse selection from the films and television series, with that Telarc 1990s sound.


I have that CD too. Very good recording at 1990's standard. The only thing about Telarc is that the bass could be quite muddy without clear low frequency definition. Some audiophile call it "fat bottom" sound, if you know what I mean. I bought the original sound track of "Star Trek - Into Darkness". The recording quality is high and do not have the "fat bottom" sound.

Erich is a pioneer of recording these CD's, we are going to miss his contributions to TV and movie music.


----------



## Canaeus

As a great Star Trek fan, I mostly loved the music, even more than the movies or series. I always liked the somewhat 'percussional' ideas of Goldsmith and the young James Horner with his scores for Star Trek 2 & 3. Except the opening score for Star Trek VI (by Cliff Eidelman), I never really liked the main themes from the movies nor series. I did really like some of the action-scene set scores, such as Outgunned by Dennis McCarthy (Star Trek VII Generations) and The Drones Attack by Jerry Goldsmith (Star Trek IX Insurrection).


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

I quite like the DS9 and the Voyager themes. _Faith of the Heart_ should be buried in some deep, dark pit along with the whole of Enterprise itself.


----------



## DeepR

Retrograde Inversion said:


> I quite like the DS9 and the Voyager themes. _Faith of the Heart_ should be buried in some deep, dark pit along with the whole of Enterprise itself.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## bharbeke

All of the main series themes but "Faith of the Heart" are good. From the movies, I love the main titles for The Wrath of Khan and First Contact. The Undiscovered Country has great end title music. Finally, though it was used way too much throughout the three movies, I love the main theme "Enterprising Young Men" from the Kelvin timeline movies (aka the Abrams-verse).


----------

